# Refinishing a Kono FM



## esoo (Oct 14, 2020)

So after a few months of use between a coworker and myself, the faces of my Kono FM were looking worse for wear. 










Given that I also dislike the bead blast finish, I figured it was time to try to refinish the blade. 

Sandpaper at 180,220,320 and 400 grit got me to here








Given that I only worked on it for 1 hour, I am reasonably happy with the results. I will have to go down to lower grit again to smooth some scratches out but overall not bad.

I'll need to get some fresh sandpaper and will post again once I do another session.


----------



## Jville (Oct 15, 2020)

Looks pretty good.


----------

